# U.S. Insists Its Anti-Drug Agents Did Not Fire on Innocent .....



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Ahh, so it looks like Mexico lost/won the drug war since it seems the war has been outsourced to ..........

U.S. Insists Its Anti-Drug Agents Did Not Fire on Innocent Hondurans | Global Spin | TIME.com
.......where the murder rate is five times higher than Mexico’s and is now the world’s worst.......
and....
.... it’s getting help from an alarmed U.S., which has set up three new “forward operating bases” inside the Central American country to assist......
Right on schedule. A good read on Time.com


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

tepetapan said:


> Ahh, so it looks like Mexico lost/won the drug war since it seems the war has been outsourced to ..........
> 
> U.S. Insists Its Anti-Drug Agents Did Not Fire on Innocent Hondurans | Global Spin | TIME.com
> .......where the murder rate is five times higher than Mexico’s and is now the world’s worst.......
> ...


Tepet: Move this over to the thread on the murders at Lake Chapala thread - let the people read the first few paragraphs, then ask about the relative danger in Mexico. Thanks for the perspective.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

FHBOY said:


> Tepet: Move this over to the thread on the murders at Lake Chapala thread - let the people read the first few paragraphs, then ask about the relative danger in Mexico. Thanks for the perspective.


 I did think about adding this but was hoping this could grow legs on its own....
The Lake Chapala thread is......getting a bit tired.


----------

